# freezer 13 locker 72grad



## ЯoCaT (15. Juni 2011)

******* habe mir grade einen neuen lüfter gekauft den freezer 13 und motiert aber jetzt bei prime 95 schnellt das ding in paar sek locker auf 72grad und im normal betrib 50 grad iwas leuft das mächtig schief könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## mars321 (15. Juni 2011)

Welche CPU hast du denn ?


----------



## Baer.nap (15. Juni 2011)

not want!


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. Juni 2011)

hab ein phenom 925


----------



## mae1cum77 (15. Juni 2011)

Ja das ist eindeutig zu viel. Klingt, als ob er entweder nicht richtig plan aufliegt, oder zu wenig/viel WLP (oder war da schon was drauf?). Ist er richtig festgezogen? 
MfG


----------



## Sickpuppy (15. Juni 2011)

Der freezer 13gehört zwar nicht unbedingt zu der oberen Liga, aber 72° sind mal echt zuviel.

Also wieder die üblichen Fragen:
WLP vernünftig drauf? (nicht zuviel und nicht zuwenig)
Schutzfolie abgezogen?
und dann die wohl wichtigeste Frage: Sitzt das Ding auch wirklich richtig. Die Freezer neigen dazu, nicht komplett auf der CPU aufzuliegen.
Also am besten nochmal runtermachen und dann schauen, ob er wirlich überall Kontakt hatte. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, dann kannst du die Halterungsbleche etwas nach oben biegen, damit mehr Druck erzeugt wird. 

Ist der Kühler denn auch warm, tendentiell heiss?


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. Juni 2011)

aso den habe ich jetzt schon mehr mals ab/an gebaut und wo ist genau die schutz folie?an sich ist der kühler slebst bei 72grad nicht wiklich heis


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. Juni 2011)

Welche Wärmeleitpaste verwendest du ? Die Schutzfolie klebt unten am Kühlkörper, da wo du den Kühler auf die CPU machst


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. Juni 2011)

die wlp die ich habe ist einmal die die aufm kühler drauf ist und einwenig von der alten ist das evtl der fehler?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. Juni 2011)

Mal komplette WLP wegmachen, auch die alte. Dann auftragen, gleichmäßig verteilen und Kühler drauf. Hast du die Schutzfolie denn jetzt ab ?


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. Juni 2011)

nee is noch nicht ab aber dann muss ich jetzt auchnoch wlp kaufen oO das is ja ...


----------



## Sickpuppy (15. Juni 2011)

ЯoCaT;3097716 schrieb:
			
		

> aso den habe ich jetzt schon mehr mals ab/an gebaut und wo ist genau die schutz folie?an sich ist der kühler slebst bei 72grad nicht wiklich heis


Also wenn die CPU 72° hat und der nicht heiss ist, hat der keinen vernünftigen Kontakt zur CPU. Dies widerum kommt dann wohl durch den fehlenden Anpressdruck oder besagter Folie. Wobei ich jetzt überlege: Der hat da schon Wärmeleitpaste drauf oder nicht? Also der Kühler wenn man in frisch aus der Packung holt.
Wie sah die WLP denn aus als du in demoniert hattest? Konntest du den vollen abdruck der CPU sehen?

Edit: Omg war zu langsam...aber was zur Hölle hast du da gemacht? beide male die Paste draufgelassen? also die vom Kühler und die noch auf der CPU war?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. Juni 2011)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, du hast die Schutzfolie noch drauf ?


----------



## Sickpuppy (15. Juni 2011)

Also ich stelle mir das gerade so vor : cpu>alte paste>Folie>neue paste vom Kühler> Kühler 

Aber ist ja nichts was man niocht beheben könnte


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. Juni 2011)

Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Also ich stelle mir das gerade so vor : cpu>alte paste>Folie>neue paste vom Kühler> Kühler


 
Würde die Temps erklären


----------



## Sickpuppy (15. Juni 2011)

Wobei es dann so wäre, dass du die WPL vom CPU und die Folie entfernen könntest und immer noch frische vom Kühler hättest. Bräuchtest dann also keine Neue kaufen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (15. Juni 2011)

Wenn da wirklich noch eine Folie drauf war, hast Du mehr Glück als ********, wenn die CPU noch lebt.


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. Juni 2011)

also ich habe dort keine schutz folier drauf habe alles abgesucht und jetzt auch die alte wlp ab gemacht is aber immer noch so warm (die cpu)


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. Juni 2011)

Hmm, das ist komisch. Ist der Kühler auch wirklich fest, wackelt er ?
Also die Folie ist ab und du hast NEUE Wärmeleitpaste verwendet ?


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. Juni 2011)

also er ist schon mit wenig aufwandt in eine richtung zu bewegung


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. Juni 2011)

niemand ne idee? was noch sein könnte?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. Juni 2011)

Wenn er mit wenig aufwand zu verschieben ist, dann hast du ihn nicht richtig montiert ...


----------



## biohaufen (15. Juni 2011)

ЯoCaT schrieb:
			
		

> niemand ne idee? was noch sein könnte?



Du musst den CPU Kühler fest montieren, wie viel WLP verwendest du ? Übertaktet? 
Läuft der Lüfter, wenn ja mit wie viel Umdrehungen ?


----------



## Sickpuppy (15. Juni 2011)

Hast du die Haltebleche mal nen Stück nach oben gebogen, so dass du mit den Schrauben mehr Druck erzeugen kannst? Hast du jetzt gecheckt ob er richtig auflag?


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. Juni 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Du musst den CPU Kühler fest montieren, wie viel WLP verwendest du ? Übertaktet?
> Läuft der Lüfter, wenn ja mit wie viel Umdrehungen ?


 also cpu noch nicht übertaktet dann die wlp die vom freezer ist also die schon auf dem läufter war und die umdrehung weis ich nicht kann ich aber nach gucken


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. Juni 2011)

der leuft mit voller power also 2.000 U/Min


----------



## biohaufen (15. Juni 2011)

ЯoCaT schrieb:
			
		

> also cpu noch nicht übertaktet dann die wlp die vom freezer ist also die schon auf dem läufter war und die umdrehung weis ich nicht kann ich aber nach gucken



Ok und der Kühler muss Bomben fest sitzen aber nicht so fest dass das Mobo durchbricht


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. Juni 2011)

also jetzt imomment habe ich wieder den standart lüfter drauf und der is bei 67% lüfter speed bei 41 grade und den habe ich einfach auf die wlp gesetzt also die die von dem freezer war das heist hier haben sich die auch vermischt und es leuft umd einiges kühler als der freezer und der hate werend skpye schon 70grad also muss ich den flasch montiert haben was anderes kann es eig meines erachtens nicht sein


----------



## biohaufen (15. Juni 2011)

ЯoCaT schrieb:
			
		

> also jetzt imomment habe ich wieder den standart lüfter drauf und der is bei 67% lüfter speed bei 41 grade und den habe ich einfach auf die wlp gesetzt also die die von dem freezer war das heist hier haben sich die auch vermischt und es leuft umd einiges kühler als der freezer und der hate werend skpye schon 70grad also muss ich den flasch montiert haben was anderes kann es eig meines erachtens nicht sein



Eben wenn du sagst du kannst den Freezer bewegen dann sitzt er zu Locker


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. Juni 2011)

aber habe grade noch mal gegooglet da hat einer gesagt das dich richtig eine rolle spielt? stimmt das


----------



## biohaufen (15. Juni 2011)

ЯoCaT schrieb:
			
		

> aber habe grade noch mal gegooglet da hat einer gesagt das dich richtig eine rolle spielt? stimmt das



Also ob der CPU kühler fest oder locker ist ja, das kann schon so um die 20 Grad machen


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. Juni 2011)

uhh **** habe mich aber derbe verschrieben meinte eig ob es eine rolle spielt wo hin der lüfter ausgerichtet ist also zur graka hin oder zur gehäuse decke sry habs erst jetzt bemerkt


----------



## darkycold (15. Juni 2011)

1. Man benutzt keine alte WLP
2. du hast nen AMD, das heißt dass du nicht schrauben musst, beim aufsetzten des Kühlern, sondern mit einer Klammer arbeitest. Einfach auf der einen Seite rein, rüber biegen und dann fest drücken,.. Geht super schwer, da dort wirklich viel druck drauf ist.. Ich Hatte den 64 pro, ist dem 13 recht ähnlich. Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass man ihn, wenn er richtig montiert wurde, nicht mehr bewegen kann.
Also machst du da schon was falsch.


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. Juni 2011)

Achso naja dan THX ann euch alle dann probiere ich es morgen in aller ruhe


----------



## Sickpuppy (15. Juni 2011)

Ich tippe immer noch darauf, dass er nicht richtig aufliegt. Sagte ich ja schon im ersten Post von mir. Der Freezer ist dafür bekannt.


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (16. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich tippen müsste, würd ich sagen das Ding liegt nicht richtig auf, oder kantet irgendwo. Das hatte ich mal bei nem ...öhm.... Athlon XP 2800+ (glaub ich) da passte der Kühler nur in eine Richtung ganz knapp, in die andere tat er aufkanten und sich abhebeln. Bums schaltet sich der PC nach 5 min zocken wegen überhitzung aus. Auch Idle war er recht warm.

Das hört sich genauso an ....


----------



## darkycold (16. Juni 2011)

Herr-Vorragend schrieb:


> Wenn ich tippen müsste, würd ich sagen das Ding liegt nicht richtig auf, oder kantet irgendwo. Das hatte ich mal bei nem ...öhm.... Athlon XP 2800+ (glaub ich) da passte der Kühler nur in eine Richtung ganz knapp, in die andere tat er aufkanten und sich abhebeln. Bums schaltet sich der PC nach 5 min zocken wegen überhitzung aus. Auch Idle war er recht warm.
> 
> Das hört sich genauso an ....


 
Er hat doch nen amd Sockel. Wenn da das nicht passen sollte, bekommt er den Kühler auch nicht fest.
Ist ja nur dieses Klippsystem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass die WLP fertig ist.


----------

